# Amplificador en cuarto de baño



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

Buenas,

Mi familia va a reformar el cuarto de baño y he comentado la posibilidad de poner un amplificador para poder escuchar musica.

¿Esta permitido en España?
¿Como me recomendais que haga la instalacion?He pensado en poner el ampli fuera del lavabo y dos altavoces dentro, uno encima de la alcachofa de la ducha y otro al lado del espejo.

¿Que altavoces puedo poner que sean estancos o algo parecido?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

Recuerdo que en algún lugar del Foro se comentó sobre parlantes para exteriores, que sería tu caso debido a la humedad del ambiente.

Hya una línea de parlantes Boss para exteriores inmune a la humedad, incluso resiste mojarse en forma directa.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

¿Boss o Bose?(Relleno caracteres)


----------



## Pelelalo (Feb 5, 2012)

Limbo, no se el tipo de reforma, pero yo tengo un falso techo (donde de hecho va una máquina para el aire acondicionado). Lo digo porque en este falso techo hay railes, perfectos para instalar un ampli. De altavoces, yo compraba esos que hay para empotrar y los ponía en un hueco que puedes cortar en la escayola.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Boss o Bose?(Relleno caracteres)



*"         Boss         .          "*


----------



## rash (Feb 5, 2012)

existen altavoces de instalaciones de hilo musical para viviendas que cumplen los grados de estanqueidad necesarios para los baños y aseos... date una vuelta por cualquier tienda decente de electricidad y te los podrán enseñar....
...con respecto al amplificador ese tema hay que mirarlo con más detalles... si se considera como un aparato fijo, entonces tienes que aplicar lo establecido en el REBT de acuerdo con los volúmenes de prohibición, esto si quieres hacerlo según normativa, claro está...

...si puedes dar un poco más de detalles de la ubicación del amplificador....

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Feb 5, 2012)

A lo que a normativa se refiere, creo que cualquier punto eléctrico en zonas húmedas, debe de estar como mínimo a 60 cm de distancia del punto de agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

Bueno, el amplis hemos pensado ponerlo fuera y dentro solo los dos altavoces..


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2012)

Buenas,

Ya encontre los altavoces a buen precio, desconozco si son de calidad media o que pero son unos Fonestar 133cx http://www.fonestar.es/index.php?me...%20para%20ambientes%20marinos&menu5=FMA-133CX

Para el baño creo que estan bien..hacen su funcion. Me cuestan solo 50€, unos 70USD.. LOS DOS :O

Ahora el dilema es que ampli montar.. he pensado en el tipico tda2003 aunque podria ponerle los tda de 10W por canal.. ¿Que recomendais?

Otra cosa que no tengo clara es como proteger el circuito de la humedad.. le pongo flux siempre, pero no si me meterlo en una caja o la condensacion sera un problema.. ¿Como lo hariais?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 5, 2012)

¿Nadie me puede hechar una manita?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

Vamos por partes , hacete un amplificador de algo mas de potencia , que al usarlo a menor potencia tenga *poca distorsión* *y sea agradable escucharlo* .

En cuanto a la humedad , yo utilizaría *un bafle cerrado* así la humedad está solo por delante del cono y no entra por el tubo , podés poner la electrónica adentro y sellar la caja.

Otra opción es barnizar la PCB de frente y dorso , componentes incluidos , con barniz transparente en aerosol , del normalito-convencional , tratando de no barnizar el disipador. El transformador también podrias barnizarlo.

En cuanto al parlante , si va en bafle hermético , yo alguna vez impermeabilicé uno a pincel por delante con una silicona disuelta en algo (no me acuerdo si era thinner , nafta o acetona , probá !) y eran parlantitos baratitos. Le impermeabilicé cono y suspensión de tela.

Alguno va a decir que se le cambia el sonido y a la mer los parámetros , pero al fin y al cabo es una solución y es solo música ambiental 

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 5, 2012)

Los altavoces no hay problema, lo sque voy a comprar son para barco y soportan condiciones humedas y salinas..

Lo que me preocupa es el ampli ¿Que potencia me recomendarias? 20W por canal? Con un TDA puedo hacerlo? He estado mirando en el foro pero no me aclaro cual coger..


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo te recomendaria un tda2050 o un lm1875 los dos tienen muy buena calidad de sonido y baja distorcion quisas les saques 20w con 0.5% de thd ya que esos parlante son de 8Ω
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 6, 2012)

He mirado este que creo sera lo mismo que el que tu me pasaste, pero como lo explican masticadito me gusta mas.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf

Tengo algunas dudas pero de momento la que mas me preocupa es el disipador..¿Como de grande se necesita?


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 7, 2012)

La verdad que en el tamaño del disipador no tengo idea pero dicen que calienta bastante pero con un cooler se puede solucionar.
Fijate en los albunes de fotos que muchos usuarios del foro armaron este amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 12, 2012)

Buenas,

He pensado que mejor voy a montar un ampli de 20W que creo sera suficiente, pero no se cual ¿Que recomendais? ¿Un tda2020 o mejor otro?


----------



## malesi (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo en una ocasión puse uno parecido a este (le tenia tirado por el desván.


Metido en el mueble del baño, y conectado al interruptor. asi que cuando
entraba al baño pues musiquita. Con dos altavoces empotrados en el techo, 
el falso techo te hace de caja. Y creeme que con dos watios de radiocasete 
te puedes aburrir.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 12, 2012)

Tiene que ser lo mas pequeño posible, por eso lo quiero hacer casero..

He visto este:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf

La cuestion es que pone que se utilizan altavoces de 60W en adelante.. el que he comprado son de 50W  y 25Wrms, pero si el ampli es de 15W por canal no se supone que esos 15W son Wrms? ¿Me sirven estos altavoces?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

¿Nadie puede ayudarme? Quiero saber si me sirven los altavoces para comprar los componentes del ampli..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Ese amplificador tira unos 25 Watts RMS , así que tu parlante andará bien.

Dale para adelante nomás , aunque me gusta más la plaqueta que diseñó Mariano aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Además que será para musica funcional porque con 50 Watts en un baño se te va a fruncir el ogt 

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Sabes que ocurre? que no me aclaro con eso de puente o simple.. ¿Cual me recomiendas o si puedes explicarme las diferencias?

Gracias Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Simple = la salida de parlante oscilará entre + y - B.

Puente = son dos salidas conectadas "opuestas" de manera que mientras una salida va a + B la otra va a - B , duplicando la tensión sobre el parlante , si bien el cálculo teórico dice que se cuatriplica la potencia , en la práctica se duplica.

Pero a vos con el Simple te alcanza , y lo querés estereo 

Amplificador con TDA20x0 - LM7815 Simple Estéreo 2.0.pdf

Es el mismo que vos pusiste de ConstruyaSuVideorocola , pero me gusta mas el diseño de la plaqueta de Mariano 

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

En el pdf hay dos componentes incognita.. la R y la C ¿que son iguales que en el modo puente? me refiero, solo en el PDF del modo puente estan la lista de los componentes,y la R y la C que salen en ese pdf ¿son la smismas que para el modo simple estereo?


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 14, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> En el pdf hay dos componentes incognita.. la R y la C ¿que son iguales que en el modo puente? me refiero, solo en el PDF del modo puente estan la lista de los componentes,y la R y la C que salen en ese pdf ¿son la smismas que para el modo simple estereo?


Si,tanto en el modo puente o el el modo simple la R y C son las mismas siempre y cuando uses el tda correspondiente 
Podes corroborarlo en el Datasheet
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, pues mañana me pongo en marcha, aunque montare el 2030, no necesito mas..
Ya esta casi terminado el baño y va a quedar perfecto los dos altavoces empotrados en el techo  Tambien vamos a poner una tira de leds RGB en la misma ducha jaja una locura de lavabo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

TDA 2030 , 2040 , 2050 y LM1875 son compatibles.

Entre 2030 y 2040 creo que no hay casi diferencia en el precio , fijate .

Esos dos componentes que son una red-filtro para evitar oscilaciones ultrasónicas que te quemarían el amplificador.

Podrian ser estos pares 

1 Ω - 220 nF
2,2 Ω - 470 nF
4,7 Ω - 100 nF

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

ok, gracias a los dos. Me paso al otro mensaje que ya son preguntas mas relacionadas con ese tema.

Pero el 2040 es mas W y mis altavoces no creo que vayan bien, aparte que el consumo es mayor.. con 30W me sobra..


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 14, 2012)

Si pero aunque le sobre un poco de potecia no te tendria que traer problemas mientras no le des el volumen a todo lo que da


----------

